

Show HN: Snorby Cloud - Cloud Based Network Security Monitoring - mephux
https://cloud.snorby.org

======
bifrost
Pretty snazzy, more people need to use stuff like this!

The only thing thats missing is documentation of how user data is kept
segmented away & secure from others. One of the greatest pitfalls of "cloud
solutions" is that data security is pretty weak but if this is just SAAS and
these guys are "doing it right" its not that big of a deal.

~~~
mephux
Good call - We will get some documentation added asap. We are all security
experts and user data has been a huge focus for us since day one. We currently
spin up a private collection server per user and use SSL certs tied to each
box for secure communications. During the beta process before we open to the
public we plan to go through a couple rounds of redteam engagements. (i.e let
people hack on it to attempt to gain illegal access)

~~~
bifrost
Did you guys build out your own HW/DC or are you just reselling someone else's
stuff?

~~~
mephux
Reselling ATM (we put this together fairly quickly). We designed our backend
architecture to be fairly agnostic though in case we want to switch providers
or deploy it in house.

------
mephux
More detailed information can be found on the snorby blog -
<http://blog.snorby.org/>

